# I hope I don;t need to do the test again



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was hopeless, I should not be let out on my own.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

You said it, I certainly believe it. 

Rather than search U Tube for your pleasures, maybe you should spend more time reading The Highway Code?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Maybe? Drew you should stop telling others what to do as you are really getting on my tits, and from my PM inbox I am not alone in thinking this.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

WTF perhaps take it offline to DMs Drew, we can all see there's obvious animosity here. Or just agree to get together in a playground.

Or just :kiss: and make up, we don't need to :nerd: it










Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No we don't Terry, but there will be no kissing from my end, he has a grudge against me from Owners because whilst everyone else donated to keep the forum going, he didn't and I let him know how I felt about him freeloading.

No more comments from me on him.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

*No more comments from me on him.*

Thank you.

*he has a grudge against me from Owners because whilst everyone else donated to keep the forum going, he didn't and I let him know how I felt about him freeloading.

*
I didn't have a grudge against you. I explained to you that, A pole was conducted asking members how they wanted the forum to be funded. The majority voted for adverts, despite this *"Someone"* decided that donations would be better. I decided to object and didn't subscribe. You already are aware of this and yet you keep on about it, why?

In your post: *Automatic call recording* I explained to you my preferences. Your reply:* "Don't see the point of your comments then".*

Talk of "Calling the Kettle Black"


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Anyway moving on.

How did the rest of you do in the video, I did okay actually, there were a few which were not picked up initially, so I think 'most' of you will be safe crossing the road in front of me.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Tram one was only error for me, all the rest straightforward


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes me too, no trams around here and the blue minimum speed one, never come across that one before either.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I did ok. I don't remember actual numbers very well so I struggled with the distance ones for warning triangles etc. I would just use common sense and put it where it would give a fair warning to other drivers.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought bearing in mind the current situation that this might be a good follow up vijo.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------

